# My first dirted tank



## Tattooedfool83 (Jul 7, 2013)

10 gallon, hob filter that I had running on my 75 heavily stoked for 3 weeks to seed the sponge. Standard t8-10000k hood. 
1-1.5" mgops
1-1.5" Pfs
I also mixed floramax in with the dirt to maybe help with preventing compacting the dirt??? No idea if it will work or not. Or benefits it at all. Also added 100% natural kitty litter in the dirt and mixed it around.

The substrate is really around 2.75" combined deep. Some spots a little less, some a little more. 
Ludwigia repens
Val's
Dwarf sag
Blyxa
Red lotus
Anubias, not sure what type
C becketti from my emersed set up
Anubias nana
Java moss










The white rock isn't staying, the drift wood was attached to slate but apparently floated. So it's weighing it down for right now. 
I have no idea what I wanna put in there as far as fish. Really just wanna see how things grow.


----------



## qwe123 (Jun 15, 2011)

How about a couple of 0live's peacock gudgeon fry? ;-)


----------



## Tattooedfool83 (Jul 7, 2013)

qwe123 said:


> How about a couple of 0live's peacock gudgeon fry? ;-)


You know what's funny, I never even thought of that. Brilliant idea my good man.


----------



## Tattooedfool83 (Jul 7, 2013)

Rescaled it. The wood was to big and to many tannins and I wanted more plants in there.


----------



## atc84 (May 18, 2013)

looking good!


----------



## Tattooedfool83 (Jul 7, 2013)

Added small group of tiger endlerS I had in a tank I broke down and got 5 or 6 Pygmy Cory's today In there. Gonna add some shrimp this weekend and call the stockings complete


----------



## Tattooedfool83 (Jul 7, 2013)

One month update


----------



## Kerry (Sep 5, 2013)

Looking good! Love the tiger endlers!


----------



## Tattooedfool83 (Jul 7, 2013)

Thank you


----------

